# Vine climbing up my house.. problem?



## ShawnMcCool (Jun 2, 2008)

This vine is growing on my house. My wife likes how it looks. I don't really care. I think that it's growing into my attic. 

Can these cause any structural problems?

Should I chop it down?

Is there anything that I should be aware of?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Vines can be very intrusive
They can dig into the mortar of the brick & as they grow dislodge the mortar
Any crack they find they can grow into
I've grown roses at one house
Another house I had ivy & it was growing under the shingles & making a mess


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Any vegetation should be removed. Not only will it cause problems with growing roots and cracking mortar, it is a highway for bugs to get into the house. Get rid of it.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

You can have a beautiful vine free house, or you can have a pile of rubble under a beautiful vine.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe there is a part of yard, fence, etc. you don't like looking at. You could build a nice sturdy trellis for the vine to grow on.


----------



## ShawnMcCool (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Vine is on its way out.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Another thing it will do is cause the area behind it to retain moisture that will be slow to dry out. In the winter this moisture can freeze and damage the masonry (if you live in an area prone to freezing).


----------

